# looking for gentle christian mommas



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi there, 

any gentle christian mommas out there? I'd love to connect. 

Love, 
Trin


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

We have a Christian mom's thread over in Spirituality. Come join us. We are gentle...:thumb:love


----------



## 3lilchunklins (Feb 22, 2012)

Hey there! We pretty much all hangout in the Christian moms thread in spirituality. Come on over and join us


----------



## Ramanie (Aug 26, 2014)

Triniity said:


> Hi there,
> 
> any gentle christian mommas out there? I'd love to connect.
> 
> ...


Hi Triniity

We are here for you. Thought I will post this.
*Proverbs 15:1 - Is Your Speech Gentle Or Harsh?*

Proverbs 15:1- A gentle answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger.
Words are heard and spoken every second, minute and hour of the day. There are all kinds of words. There are kind words, gentle words, loving words, hateful words, evil words, words spoken in anger, words spoken in peace and words that are spoken out loud. We can go on and on about the different ways that words are used or spoken.
God himself spoke these kind and gentle words to us in Jeremiah 3:13-The LORD God says to every Christian believer, "I have loved you with an everlasting love; therefore, with loving-kindness have I draw you." These are the words that have drawing power; they are not harsh or angry, but words spoken out of love and in love.
Psalms 37:30 declares-- The mouth of the righteous utters wisdom, and his tongue speaks justice.
Our text on today declares that- _A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger. In other words, King Solomon is saying that responding in a gentle tone turns away wrath, it cools the heat and calms the fury._
Apostle Paul tells us in Colossians 4:6-our words are soft words, not grevious ones. Let your speech be always with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man.
Is your speech on today harsh, nasty and evil or is it soft, gentle and kind?
Believe it or not, our words and our tone in which we use to speak to others says a lot about who we really are. Out of the abundance of the heart the mouth speaks.
Purpose in your heart on today that if you confess Jesus as Lord and Savior in your life that your spoken words will be soft, gentle, kind and loving.
Remember, A gentle answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger.
GOD BLESS AND TELL THE LORD THANK YOU!!!0


----------



## Triniity (Jul 15, 2007)

thank you all!


----------



## JAKDMama (Feb 17, 2015)

Triniity said:


> Hi there,
> 
> any gentle christian mommas out there? I'd love to connect.
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean by gentle. I am seeking other gentle Christian parents as well. I will checkout the group the others mentioned. Glad to connect with you!

Karisse


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

@JAKDMama -

http://www.mothering.com/forum/13-s...stian-moms-loving-feb-5.html#post18518770come join in :grin:


----------



## HillbillyHarmony (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm a Gentle Christian Mother, and I used to be a member of a forum with a similar name I would say my parenting style is very grace based.


----------



## thefragile7393 (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm here too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SeaChelle (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi! I consider myself a graceful Christian mother, or at least I end every day praying to be one tomorrow! Although I am a newly single mom I strive to have a grace based parenting style as much as possible. I think I might try to check out this forum of a similar name


----------



## tregorlann (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm on the mobile app and there seem to be lots of sub forums I can't see but this sounds like me, or what I'm aiming for anyway.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

here is the new christian thread http://www.mothering.com/forum/13-spirituality/1570401-christian-moms-2.html#post19517425


----------

